# Leaning Ladder Against Chimney



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you already have your answer in your own post. Go with the scaffolding. That would be safer than a ladder under any circumstances anyway.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

If your chimney was built around 1935 I would be shocked if the mortar in the upper 3-5 feet was not in rough shape. 
My chimney which was built around 1975, had loose bricks on the top and could be rocked back and forth 1/8 inch. Ended up rebuilding everything above the roof line (Thankfully this was only 4 feet in my case).
Even if your mortar is in good shape, an old chimney is really just a bunch of stacked bricks. The mortar has no tensile strength so everything basically holds together with gravity. I would be really scared to lean a ladder on it myself!
Have you taken a close look at the mortar yourself? I suspect that if you stood on the roof and inspected the mortar at eye level you would see enough to scare you away from using a ladder. 
If you do this, you should also think about re-pointing.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely go with the scaffolding.
I have heard of/read about too many people falling from ladders when the chimney collapsed.

FW


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Great question. My chimney is less than 2 years old with stone veneer. Could I lean ladder against the side of chimney to do some crown work? My concrete crown is 7ft by 3ft... is it ok to go on top of it to coat? Perhaps better to lay against the framing instead of the chimney?

Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

There shouldn't be any issues with setting a ladder on a new/modern chimney. I've done so many times in the process of painting houses. On old homes I always inspect the mortar/brick first and then decide whether it's prudent to set my ladder on it.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you mark_sr. I got concerned when I read about mechanical damage to chimney due to leaning ladder.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is that a wood structure with a veneer on it?


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, it's wood framing with sheathing and stone around it. The top crown is concrete.

Here's pict from the attic. I am seeing water drip by the lentil that is holding up cinder/stones. I am hoping waterproofing will help...


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Is that a wood structure with a veneer on it?


Does wood structure provide more stability vs. all masonry?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Built correctly they should be equally stable, either can deteriorate but in different manners.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Also keep in mind that a ladder is not exerting 250 pounds of weight on the chimney. The steeper the angle the less weight is on the vertical surface. Thats why you can lean a ladder on a gutter without damaging it, but if you stood on it, it would likely crush.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That looks to be a real chimney, You may want to have a look at the flashing.


----------

